

Show HN: Archive and backup your files directly from your Dropbox - almost
https://www.tidy.io/

======
almost
Hi guys, we've just launched tidy.io to help people archive files. I'll be
here for a couple of hours to answer any questions!

Oh, and it's built on Amazon's Glacier (and Simple Workflow Service, I'll do a
write up on both of them soon!)

------
purge
This sounds vaguely familiar... I ran 'nmap -v -sS -O 10.2.2.2' and it seems
secure.

~~~
almost
Yes, we're similar to another recent launch in functionality. But not in those
other matters!

------
barcoder
Do you plan to release a version that doesn't need a dropbox account?

~~~
almost
That's definitely something we've got planned. A version that would work
directly from your hard drive. Sign up for the newsletter at the bottom of the
page and we'll let you know when that's ready!

